
Tappist (WIP) – Email alerts when your wish list Untappd beers are nearby - beerthirty
http://tappist.herokuapp.com
======
beerthirty
Hey guys,

This is a simple web app I made recently and would love any feedback regarding
experience on different devices. I'm sure there are issues so feedback is
appreciated!

EDIT: I forgot to add "Show HN" to the subject, but HN isn't let me edit my
post. Sorry about that.

